# how's mosquito



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I expected to see new posts on mosquito. How's the ice????? We had a few freezing nights, did it heal up and become fishable?????? I plan on going tomorrow-----1-2-06------- if it's safe.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Hope there wrong but it still dont look good for the forcast! First good ice might be the 88 causeway. Thicker there.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

im pretty shure no ones been on skeeter today


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I was going to check it out tomorrow. However, the drive from Garfield Heights is too far to waste on a slim chance of good ice. Will try again next weekend.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

i was on skeeter today... only went out bout 9 feet from shore.only knee high but still cold.The ice is only 1 to 2 inches way tooooooooo thin fer me....


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Wasn't there just someone posted yesterday (Sat) that 3 of them were out and caught 9 'eyes between them? Now don't get me wrong, I'm in no way saying that it's safe, just stating what I read and letting you all make your own determination. A high of 51 tomorrow, I want to go somewhere also. But I don't think I'll be going there!!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Two buddies and I were on Mosquito Friday on the south end and we caught fish. I would say Stay Off of it now until Winter comes. This Global Warming is terrible!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. We didn't go. Try again next weekend.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

What happened to the snow we used to get in winter! I remember 2-3 ft that would stick for months. Last year this time it did the same #@*=! Thawed and re-froze in Jan. Skeeter was muddy and nobody did any good. Is this comin forth AGAIN!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Jig this year I caught more eyes in anyone trip than I did out of the 4 skunks I had there last year

Scott


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

There was ALOT of eyes caught there this year. Ice-up was the first Ive seen this many reports off one lake. WOW! I had a couple older gentleman at Milton approch me today askin me about the bite a ice fishin. They asked of Skeeter and walleyes. Told what I know and they asked my site name! One was reading some of my posts and new a fellow that hooked up out there also. This is good but Ruminator talked of 3000000 ohio fishin permits last year! I hope you ALL enjoyed the info as much as I do but It was just this once. New year! I know you still drill your own holes but you are goin to have to find them. Seems this is a WIDE OPEN site and I do have to watch what I say. For the fish!  :B Dont think youll ever fish them out and I plan on PMs playin a big part of my year on here. After all DNR put those critters in there for OGF members to catch!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

bob, you have the right idea now...I saw the OGf PM light last year....


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Jig you might be on the right track with the P.M. thing. It's a shame that it has to be that way. The first day I fished off the cemetary this season I posted how we did. The next day I paid the price by having two guys fish right on top of me. When I say on top of me I'm not kidding. They drilled and set up their shanties within arms reach of me. This is partially my fault since I started chatting with them when they came to check out the area. However they seriously pushed the limits of courtesy. I still think this is a great site and I've learned much from it. I hope I can return the favor by sharing what I know. There has to be a way to do that without getting trampled on the lake. Besides that there have been many times I posted a question on this site and had 150+ hits with no replies. Out of that many people somebody should have an answer---------unless there are a lot of "takers" whose browse and don't contribute.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i have heard some very derogatory comments made about the net (fishing sites) in general. 

no one (or, we all) own the lake.

its wrong to mislead people and everyone should contribute something back if you take. this site is free to sign up and everyones comments are welcome and appreciated, by me at least.

there is no need to post specific spots if you dont want to. i dont see how that truly helps anyone anyhow. (long term)


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

I agreee with both of you guys. I just comes down to someone having the commonn sense to give everyone their space. Same thing happens on Erie also. Had a guy last year off Kelleys come and anchor so close to me we could have touched are hands. Then he has the never to say Oh I'm a little close !!! I said don't worry You are still drifting. He had no clue on how to set a anchor !!!!!
I agree these sites are great. I try to post stuff when I have First hand info. Don't like to spread rumors. That does no one any good !


----------



## cramerk (Aug 3, 2005)

people aslo forget about the fact that some of us are catch and release only on small bodies of water. If I am on the lake I will keep a few eyes and perch but for the most part I am completely all about the catch and release. As a school teacher I have a hard time knowing where to go fishing and sites like this and some of the good people on it allow me to find out where I might be able to find some good action... Some of u can keep everything hush hush but remember others may also have good information for you someday as well


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I think it's funny that people think the fish are only biting in one spot and on one body of water when hot bite starts up... I have confidence that i can go to just about any body of water and catch atleast a few fish. Evidently I am in the minority, but while i no longer post spots and even refrain from telling bodies of water alot of the time, I am always happy to share techniques.


----------



## muggs (Mar 22, 2005)

I think it's important for knowledgable guys to share their infomartion, it keeps up other people's interest in the outdoors. I can only speak for myself, but I don't have a Dad who's into the outdoors or anyone else to fish with that is knowledgable. If I want to try something new, I have to read a ton of books, and spend a lot of time on the water, which I don't mind. But it's nice to have guys answer you questions when you're stumped.

That being said, I've seen a lot of stupid people ruin good things and I won't share everything, but if I do I wouldn't expect guys to come in and ruin it for everyone. I don't care what the circumstances are, but simply catching a fish or shooting a deer doesn't give anyone the right to ingore cortesy and ettique. just my 2 cents.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Its good too know that there are people that care and love to help one another. By no means was this to point out someone or down size the site. This site is one great place and Im here to stay! Just gets frustratin knowin the amount of people that take advantage of another. Not to say from this site but Life is full of them! As a OGF member I try to be fair and honest. Dont mind tellin the hot spot and I think your right JBOY! Its not the only bite but its tough this time of year. Being able to hit fish on any given body of water is a gift that comes with practice! Nothin more and nothin less! Hope to help more OGF members wether its PM or Post! Thanks guys for havin a ear.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

That's why when ya see me, I'm usually 50 to 100 ft away from everybody else. I don't like to crowd anyone. I personally don't care if anyone sits next to me, but I try to keep my distance. I've had people at the Grand River in Painesville watch me catch a steelie, and then they walked halfway across the river in their waders(I was on shore)and throw right where I was fishing!!  I asked the guys, "Do you think I've got all the fish corraled in this little area?" One of them was stupid enough to say, "Huh-uh, why do you ask?" I won't finish the rest of the conversation, needless to say he saw a "better looking spot".


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Don't get me wrong. I will never post misleading info. I'll also keep using the site. I was just passing along my 2-cents on the frustration of trying to be helpfull and getting taken advantage of in return. I also agree with the hot bite comment. If the fish are on in one area there are always similar areas around any given lake that they will be onas well. All may share in the opportunity. Which is where I intend my posts to contribute.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I would have to say that there is alot of guys on this site that earn a livin off these fish as well as harvest. I wouldnt think its fair to the people that earn them. Its for us not them!  Another OGF benifit is learnin where the fish are!


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

snake69 said:


> That's why when ya see me, I'm usually 50 to 100 ft away from everybody else. I don't like to crowd anyone. I personally don't care if anyone sits next to me, but I try to keep my distance. I've had people at the Grand River in Painesville watch me catch a steelie, and then they walked halfway across the river in their waders(I was on shore)and throw right where I was fishing!!  I asked the guys, "Do you think I've got all the fish corraled in this little area?" One of them was stupid enough to say, "Huh-uh, why do you ask?" I won't finish the rest of the conversation, needless to say he saw a "better looking spot".


u tell um :B


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i wasnt referring to anyone on this site, just some frustrating things i overheard on the water. voices travel a long way on the ice.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

You wonder how they would know if they werent reading them! Bet they use it but dont admit it when there off the fish. Oh well! Takes all kinds to make the world go round. Your right Hardwater! We ALL own it! Not just a group of a couple guys that keep ALOT of fish.


----------

